
Updated Firefox Security Indicators - _jomo
https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2015/11/03/updated-firefox-security-indicators-2/
======
_jomo
Google recently did something similar with Chrome:

[https://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2015/10/simplifyin...](https://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2015/10/simplifying-
page-security-icon-in-chrome.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10381705](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10381705)

